# New Smilies I would like...



## turmeric (Jan 20, 2009)

A Buehler smilie that says "Anyone?" and/or a cricket smilie for the sound of crickets chirping.

-----Added 1/20/2009 at 10:17:38 EST-----

Oops, it's not Buehler that says that but his teacher. Guess we need the teacher smilie saying "Anyone?"


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2009)

Ahhh..."anyone"?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 21, 2009)

[video=youtube;0s-oGumvPz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s-oGumvPz0[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 21, 2009)

:anyone: I just wanted to se if it worked

NO :-(


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 21, 2009)

It works.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I just looked is up I am a clown I did it wrong...
Somebody tell me it is alright


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 21, 2009)

You have two of them up.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


>




Cool.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Rich, I love it. Anyone know why?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 21, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Thanks, Rich, I love it. Anyone know why?



Hmmm...Ben Stein is your relative?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2009)

A note about Stein's performance:


Wikipedia said:


> Despite his prominence as a commentator on politics and economics, Stein is perhaps best known for his career in the entertainment industry, which began as a Hollywood consultant before he moved into acting. His film career was launched by his performance as the monotonic economics teacher in the 1986 movie Ferris Bueller's Day Off. In one scene, he gives an unscripted economics lecture, relying on his own experience in economics. He decided to just run with it when the director told him to speak about something he knows well. The only scripted lines are those in which he calls attendance, indelibly phrasing the oft-repeated monotone line: "Bueller?...Bueller?"


----------



## turmeric (Jan 21, 2009)

That's hilarious, I _thought _his lecture was making sense...


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 23, 2009)

I would like a "Blond Moment" icon...like Marilyn Monroe's face or something. ;o)


----------



## caddy (Jan 24, 2009)

How about:









-----Added 1/24/2009 at 10:46:01 EST-----

Guess it was a thread killer ....


----------



## turmeric (Jan 25, 2009)

That was funny. Profane, but funny.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 25, 2009)

I am still waiting for the opportunity to use the


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> I would like a "Blond Moment" icon...like Marilyn Monroe's face or something. ;o)


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks guys!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 26, 2009)

How about a sleepy smilie-Which would be me? why I'm I up so early?.... ZZZZ,ZZZZZZ 
Ni,Nite


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 26, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> How about a sleepy smilie-Which would be me? why I'm I up so early?.... ZZZZ,ZZZZZZ
> Ni,Nite


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jan 26, 2009)

We have one for "opening a can of worms" 

I'm thinking we could use one for "stirring the pot." Some posts seem to be a bit disingenuous and only for the purpose of precipitating reaction and heat.

Or, I could probably just go with this one, but the idea is not quite the same:


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> We have one for "opening a can of worms"
> 
> I'm thinking we could use one for "stirring the pot." Some posts seem to be a bit disingenuous and only for the purpose of precipitating reaction and heat.
> 
> Or, I could probably just go with this one, but the idea is not quite the same:



Yes! We could have a witch stirring her brew!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi
I was just posting on another topic and I looked for a smilie to express marital love you know with two people smiling at each other with hearts flying around or maybe hugging or something old-fashioned and sweet,I saw a ton of angry smilies but nothing to show love,so i'm putting in a request

Thanks very Much!!

P.S I am officially old if I use the word old fashioned ?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2009)

Could we have a smilie of someone holding up a sign (or pointing a finger) saying "Heretic"?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 6, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Hi
> I was just posting on another topic and I looked for a smilie to express marital love you know with two people smiling at each other with hearts flying around or maybe hugging or something old-fashioned and sweet,I saw a ton of angry smilies but nothing to show love,so i'm putting in a request
> 
> Thanks very Much!!
> ...



Here's a marital love smilie.





These are for the Admins.










Here's one for the firearms forum.



For dead threads.





miscellany:


----------



## Jon Lake (Feb 6, 2009)

Put a MONK smilie with the words "Wipe, please!"


----------



## ServantofGod (Feb 6, 2009)

Augusta said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...



How does one actually post a smilie from another site? Where do I place the code?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Ivan (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool!

I think this one describes me:


----------

